# My dog pees everywhere



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

Honestly. I have trained my dog the proper way using pee pads and I started at 7 weeks. He is now 4 1/2 mos. and he knows that he is supposed to pee outside. But it's like he'll pee on the floor right infront of me anyway. And it seems like he pees excessivly. Like this morning. I just woke up and he had peed 4 places in the house. I let him out to pee at 6am so I don't understand how he peed so many times.. Should I just crate him at night? Bcuz I'm starting to go crazy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

A) Check him up for a urinary tract infection B) stop using pads (theyre OK, but I trained Chino this way and it bit me in the a$$ because he'd pee inside AND outside) and C) Take him outside, even if you have to pick him up after drinking water, sleeping, playing, after being crated and after eating. If you notice him sniffing in circles or having his tail straight up, take him outside. Carry him until you have a few successful times out in your yard, and praise immensely. Good luck!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe he has a bladder infection? When I had my dog Kamakazi and she started peeing everywhere for no reason and she was previously house broken I took her to the vet and they tested her urine. They wanted me to bring her in before she went to the bathroom which was impossible even though I lived across the street. I got her in before she peed and she went right on there waiting room so they just took some off the floor.

After some antibiotics she was good to go.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Have a vet check for UTI's just to be safe.

And just because a dog "knows" in your mind that he should potty outside, doesn't mean THEY know that's where they need to potty. I would personally start house breaking all over again. I love crates for this reason. My dog(s) during housebreaking are not allowed outside of their crates unless I am around to watch them. That means if I'm doing housework and can't keep a constant eye on them, they are in their crates.

Start taking you dog out every 2 hours, morning, noon and night. Since your dog is older you can increase the amount in between potty breaks pretty quickly overnight, but attempt to keep it every 2ish hours during the day when they are up and around.

Also make sure you are using an enzyme killing cleaner on where you dog has gone potty. If you aren't using something like Natures Miracle , even if you can't smell the urine, your dog can. Dogs like to mark and go in places where it smells like someone has gone before.

So clean everything with an Enzyme killing cleaner, start crating your dog when you can't watch him, and start housebreaking all over again.

Remember the key to housebreaking is to not allow the dog to have accidents in the house or catch them when they do. This is why crating works so well with housebreaking. Dog's don't like to go potty in their sleeping areas so they will not go in their crates normally. So this will allow you to control when they go potty more often.

Also another little tip, take their water up about 2 hours before bed. That way their bladders are normally empty before bedtime and less after bed potties.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Have a vet check for UTI's just to be safe.
> 
> And just because a dog "knows" in your mind that he should potty outside, doesn't mean THEY know that's where they need to potty. I would personally start house breaking all over again. I love crates for this reason. My dog(s) during housebreaking are not allowed outside of their crates unless I am around to watch them. That means if I'm doing housework and can't keep a constant eye on them, they are in their crates.
> 
> ...


Great Post!!!

Natures Miracle is AWESOME!!!!!!!

And yes, take the water away.. Some people think it's mean but as long as your puppy has access to water at any other time this is a GREAT tool.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Our dogs have something in common they pee everywhere...Ummm we can we get an encore on the pantie shots?


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i agree you should have him checked for a UTI by the vet but sometimes pups are just a pain to house train.
my leela was sooo bad she would pee in the house and outside till she was just around 7 months it was awful but she got over it.
she was a winter puppy and hated going outside to pee cuz of the cold.
sometimes it just takes time but you might as well get him checked out by the vet cuz peeing in 4 diff spots in that amount of time does sound odd.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I would think if the dog is peeing excessively then maybe it could be an infection of some sort. Has this recentally started? How long has this happened?


----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

By the way everyone, me and Kane had a talk, he won't be peeing on the floor any more.. (I hope) lol


----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

By the way everyone, me and Kane had a talk, he won't be peeing on the floor any more.. (I hope) lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

did she listen? keep us posted lol


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

We used puppy pads and then placed a pee post (fake hydrant) on top. And then we started moving it closer and closer to the door. Then we moved them outside. After he was comfortable peeing outside we moved both further and further until we got the hydrant to the corner of the yard and then took the pads away. Now he doesnt pee in th house and runs out to his hydrant everytime. And I think because he has a definite spot to mark his territory he also doesnt seem to pee in other places in the yard which helps. I found this article it might help: Dog Fire Hydrant | The Smart Dog Guide If you do go with a post I believe there are sprays you can use on them which have a scent which will make your dog want to pee on them if he doesn'y do it right away. But we didnt need to use one.


----------

